# D7000 Oil Spots on Sensor



## Bynx

Has anyone else had this problem? When the mirror flips up small drops of excess oil splash onto the sensor leaving little circles of dark as you can see in the image. I imagine when the camera is out in the heat all day, the oil looses up and is more apt to splash. Then when the camera is out of the heat the oil stiffens up. Even dries up on the sensor. I sent my Nikon in today to have the service guys deal with it.


----------



## Big Mike

Looks like typical sensor dust...but oil would look the same I guess. I'd think that if any added lubrication is used, it would be a grease, not oil.

Shouldn't be too hard to clean, I'd guess...but it shouldn't be splashing lubricant


----------



## edddial

I think D7000 has few quality issues, refer here too:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254218-d7000-mechanical-sound.html

My D7000 'new out of box from Nikon Authorized Dealer' is still at Nikon HQ/Service Center (in Malaysia). They refuse to exchange but just want to check if the unit functionally working (I still request the shop to convey the message to Nikon about the quality of the 'out of box' product and they should exchange it). So I haven't had a chance to test taking real photo yet. 

How long have you owned the D7000?


----------



## Bynx

Ive had it almost exactly 4 months. The problems didnt start at once. But when it happened it was all of a sudden. No mechanical sound problems or dead pixels like you had.


----------



## cgipson1

I have had my D7000 out on really, really hot days.. where I was soaked from the heat, and the body was actually hot to the touch (no matter how much I try to protect it!). Haven't seen this issue with oil, grease, whatever. 

Have had some dust.. but the built in sensor clean, and some air bulb squeezed at the sensor cleaned that up. 

No sound issues and no dead pixels either.


----------



## Bynx

Im glad to hear you say that cgipson1. That means after they clean mine or replace the innards there is hope it will be the same.


----------



## Overread

In general oil shouldn't be spilling onto the sensor, but is has been known to happen (I think it was a major problem with either the canon 5D or 5DMII) and is easily fixed, though unlike dust, oil can take a fair few wet cleans to really get it off the sensor (as the first few cleans will only smear it over the sensor). So it shouldn't take them long to correct the issue.


----------



## edddial

And they should find the source and cause of the spilling oil. They should fix it otherwise it'll spill again. Is there any part of the camera that keep oil container or required to be lubricated or so? If the oil spill after few months it looks like something/part is leaking. 

Bynx, let us know if they fixed your D7000. Maybe you can also ask them what cause it and share, perhaps D7000 requires special care. (well, not that I know/heard)


----------



## Bynx

Its on delivery by UPS to Nikon Canada. Its supposed to arrive before noon today. I will let you know what the results are.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Please do.

I have this issue intermittently.  Usually only seems to present itself if I fire the shutter rapidly with the continuous mode.

Easy enough to clean.... and I would assume that the issue would fix itself _eventually_ if for no other reason than running out of excess lubricant.... but if they would fix it, well, even better.


----------



## Bynx

I was warned by my dealer not to try cleaning it otherwise Id be blamed for causing the problem if the spots didnt come off and it needed to go in for servicing. I didnt touch it, they now have it, so if there is any more problems in the future they have a record of it. And I can find out where the service people live.


----------



## edddial

I found something on other forum :
(Oil Sprayed On) D7000 (Sensor) « Nikon Rumors Forum

Happened to few D7000 too... Probably D7000 is fragile! Mine has funny clicking sound claimed normal by Nikon Authorized Dealer, but no sound audible from their demo or other new D7000!


----------



## Tinstafl

I think there is an issue. I have had a couple friends send theirs in and it came back with some repairs to the shutter. I had some but i cleaned it. Will look for more but hope I don't find any.  Dust is fine this was more.


----------



## Bynx

Cleaning loose dust is one thing, but dealing with sticky oil is something else again.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Mine is at Nikon for that very exact problem. They are fixing it under warranty and parts are back-order. They told me there are 8 more D7000s behind mine awaiting parts.

I bought a craigslist D80 crackhead cheap thats working fantastic in the FL heat.


----------



## edddial

I agree with Bynx, 2 different issues/things... 

Bynx, you haven't got it back? Nikon Malaysia called me 2 days ago, I asked the technician/specialist about this oil thingy. He mentioned some of D7000 product (earlier) has that issue but it's fixed in the later production. No information from which batch/production it's fixed.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

You can talk with support at this #,(1-800-645-6687)

They will first tell verify you have the latest firmware and then tell you how to send it in.  They already know about this issue with the D7000s and won't even ask you to swap lenses and then test, etc.


----------



## edddial

Mine with different issue http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/254218-d7000-mechanical-sound.html
My D7000 was sent to Nikon Malaysia HQ. Nikon personnel called me to explain about my D7000  and I just ask him about the oil spot on sensor.


----------



## edddial

Bynx, any news on your D7000? I haven't heard anything for mine since my last update.


----------



## Bynx

Well got my D7000 back from Nikon today. They had it 2 weeks and this is the results. When you have to clean the sensor is there a percentage which is acceptable or should it be clean?


----------



## Overread

Generally speaking you clean the sensor when the dust becomes visible and problematic in your general shooting. Trying to retain a 100% dust free camera is all well and good, but not very practical in the real world and a quick use of the "spot heal" tool can quickly remove most dust from photos (once you've tried 5:1 macro you kinda get used to dust being around - with an effective aperture of f90something every little speck shows up)


----------



## Bynx

Dust is one thing. But a spot of oil that dries on the sensor is something else. That large spot will be in every shot I ever take not counting any dust that I dont blow out myself. I cant blow out an oil spot.


----------



## Overread

Ahh sorry, if its oil I'd say your first step would be a wet-clean method - either at home or at the local shop. Chances are for oil it will take a few swabs/wipes to fully clean it off (since the first few are likely only to spread it before it gets cleaned off). 

Generally speaking the only time a camera should get oil on the sensor is if you accidentally brush part of the internal workings whilst cleaning - otherwise your sensor should be oil free.


----------



## Bynx

Well according to the internet chatter, excess oil splashes when the mirror flips up. And apparently this is common problem with the D7000. Nikon Canada didnt say anything about charging me to clean the sensor. They knew it was their problem but didnt clean it up to my satisfaction. Now if I go and try to clean the sensor from a spot they put on it and screw it up, it would be my fault. Do I bite the bullet and live with it or do I send it back and have no camera for another 2 weeks? Its like getting a new car and after a week someone comes by and kicks the fender making a dent. The car still drives the same but the car isnt the same.


----------



## Overread

Unless Nikon themselves can fix the oil leak problem itself, I'd just send it into a local shop for a wet clean - shouldn't take very long at all and certainly not several weeks.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

2 weeks?  They are REPLACING parts in mine because of the oil spillage spots and have had it 6 weeks. Maybe it will be right when i get it back and it won't splash more oil on the sensor. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Bynx

Gee, it shouldnt take 6 weeks for any kind of repair. Now with that tsunami that hit Japan maybe parts are scarce, but 6 weeks is a long time. Its been sitting on their shelf for 5 weeks and 6 days of those 6 weeks.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Bynx said:


> Gee, it shouldnt take 6 weeks for any kind of repair. Now with that tsunami that hit Japan maybe parts are scarce, but 6 weeks is a long time. Its been sitting on their shelf for 5 weeks and 6 days of those 6 weeks.



Yes, mine and a few others have been "awaiting parts" and collecting "dust" LoL


----------



## edddial

Bynx said:


> Well got my D7000 back from Nikon today. They had it 2 weeks and this is the results. When you have to clean the sensor is there a percentage which is acceptable or should it be clean?



They should have clean it all. May I know if they mentioned about the root cause? Did they replace any part of the camera that possibly caused the problem?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I haven't got mine back yet, but again they are replacing parts so I expect it to be right.


----------



## Bynx

I was told they disassembled the inner parts, cleaned them all and got rid of the excess oil. There is no written mention of a chronic problem with D7000s. Dirty sensor and cleaned is all they have written. At no charge so that has to say something. If it was just dust they would have laughed and sent me a bill.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Mine originally they were going to clean - then sent me an email saying they have to replace parts. Its been there forever. I hope they give me a list of the parts they replaced!


----------



## edddial

If they do please share with us. If they don't please ask them. I guess D7000 is a little fragile?!


----------



## Bynx

Sounds like the service guy made a slip and broke a part that wasnt in stock. From a relatively simple cleaning you have to wait a long time. All Nikon's cause so there should be some satisfactory solution to the problem. Insist on asking what part and why it has to be replaced. Why should you have to wait if they screwed up again.


----------



## rkelmy

2WheelPhoto said:


> 2 weeks?  They are REPLACING parts in mine because of the oil spillage spots and have had it 6 weeks. Maybe it will be right when i get it back and it won't splash more oil on the sensor. Good luck with yours.



Ditto here! Sent my D7000 in for oil on the sensor on August 8th. Had a parts hold for over 4 weeks. Received it on Sept 14. After taking 10 shots oil AGAIN appeared on the sensor. First one spot then two, three ..... Sent it back yesterday. Was told by Nikon support that they will rush the repair. Totally dissapointed with the fact that I've only had the camera for 62 days and had to send it in for repair. They have had it almost as long as I did! Pay good money for a quality camera and not able to use it. FRUSTRATING!


----------



## rkelmy

2WheelPhoto said:


> 2 weeks?  They are REPLACING parts in mine because of the oil spillage spots and have had it 6 weeks. Maybe it will be right when i get it back and it won't splash more oil on the sensor. Good luck with yours.



Initially when I sent my D7000 in the first time I was told it was dust on the sensor and at no cost it would be cleaned. I question the diagnosis with tech support - which is in the Dominican Republic. I told them I wanted to speak with someone in the repair dept. and I was told that is not possible. after numerous calls to Nikon in NY I was put into a voice mail. I thought my call would not be returned but was surprised when it was. I explained my situation and the representative told me he would call Nikon in NY and have it rechecked. 

Later I was found out (by checking My Nikon site) that there was a parts hold and they were replacing parts. I inquired what part it was that they were replacing and was told the mirror drive or mirror assembly unit. 

Almost 6 weeks go by and I finally received my camera back. I immediately took test shots. OMG! I still have the problem with oil on the sensor. The repair order listed that they replaced SQ Base Plate??? I called tech support and question this. They told meI should never have been told the mirror drive was being replaced and that it was the SQ Base Plate all along. Nonetheless I've sent the camera back a second time. 

I'm very disappointed that having purchased a higher end camera that I would have this much problems out of the box.


----------



## raffile

I have the same camera and I do not have that problem at all! However it is brand new. So I would get it checked out. I am not sure if it is normal or not but it doesn't seem like it is.


----------



## Bynx

Russ, with a new camera, having to send it in for a fix, returned, and sent back again should qualify for a new replacement. Let them fix the problem and sell it as a refurbished.


----------



## AJRacca

Had the same problem, RIDICULOUS if you ask me. I havent sent mine in yet because I need it for photography class. I would say its unacceptable that we buy a brand new camera and we have to ship it back and fourth to get it fixed.


----------



## xcalibur

I have the same issues as well.  My D7000 is just 2 months old and I have already seen oil spots on my images which really is frustrating for a $3500 (including the lens 18-200VRII, Nikon NC Filter, 32GB Scandisk Card & Extra EN-L15 Battery).  In fairness I really enjoyed the ease of handling and operation of the D7000 and I still want to have one if guaranteed oil spots would no longer be there, but TA Mcalister (Nikon NZ) could not guarantee that to me.  My D7000 is with Nikon now and I expect a full brand new product replacement not a repaired one.  I still hope Nikon won't let me down.  I am also looking to downgrade to the D5100 or if not shift to Canon.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

xcalibur said:


> I have the same issues as well.  My D7000 is just 2 months old and I have already seen oil spots on my images which really is frustrating for a $3500 (including the lens 18-200VRII, Nikon NC Filter, 32GB Scandisk Card & Extra EN-L15 Battery).  In fairness I really enjoyed the ease of handling and operation of the D7000 and I still want to have one if guaranteed oil spots would no longer be there, but TA Mcalister (Nikon NZ) could not guarantee that to me.  My D7000 is with Nikon now and I* expect a full brand new product replacement not a repaired one.  *I still hope Nikon won't let me down.  I am also looking to downgrade to the D5100 or if not shift to Canon.



I offered to pay the difference for that after mine sat in the shop over a month they wouldn't do it.


----------



## cgipson1

So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cgipson1 said:


> So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....



Mine required hard parts to be replaced, it went from status at Nikon "clean sensor" to "parts required", thats why it sat there for months awaiting parts.


----------



## cgipson1

2WheelPhoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine required hard parts to be replaced, it went from status at Nikon "clean sensor" to "parts required", thats why it sat there for months awaiting parts.
Click to expand...


Yes.. I remember that! But now I wonder.. did it really need the new parts?   Mine actually ended up with the same spotty images after a while... and I decided to just clean the puppy,  instead of sending it in. Problem is gone... and have seen no evidence of it returning.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine required hard parts to be replaced, it went from status at Nikon "clean sensor" to "parts required", thats why it sat there for months awaiting parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.. I remember that! But now I wonder.. did it really need the new parts?   Mine actually ended up with the same spotty images after a while... and I decided to just clean the puppy,  instead of sending it in. Problem is gone... and have seen no evidence of it returning.
Click to expand...


They claimed mine was cleaned and more crap hit the sensor.  But thats just my luck!


----------



## cgipson1

Water under the bridge, buddy! I STILL wouldn't shoot anything but Nikon!


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

cgipson1 said:


> So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....



+1, just need some eclipse fluid...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cgipson1 said:


> Water under the bridge, buddy! I STILL wouldn't shoot anything but Nikon!



+1

Me either!


----------



## vipgraphx

I had the exact same problem...I was upset after reading all the info out there. However i decided to take into a camera repair shop and the guy there was super coooool. I left it over night and picked up next day. He did a sensor clean. I got home and I noticed it still had some spots. So I took it back and i stayed there for about an hour while he cleaned it more. I got home and it had still had just a few tiny areas . So I took it back and now it is all clean no spots. 

The guy asked to look at my lens and after inspecting it he said it was dirty and that is where all the dust was coming from. It was a nikon 18-70mm. He told me that it was typical for sensors to get dirty especially if you are using zoom lenses since the sensor is charged it vacuum sucks that dust and with zoom lenses they collect dust easier than prime or fixed lenses do. That lens I bought used from some dude and at the time it looked good but I have no idea about what to look for. Now I know and will not buy another used lens unless it is inspected with NO dust in the lens at all......

As for now I am still dust free and this is really important because I shoot a lot of HDR where it will show more!


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

^^^
Nah, the oil spot's took 2 or 3 goes for me as they are harder to shift than dust. However sensor cleaning is one of the easiest tasks Iv ever performed so it wasn't exactly a huge deal.


----------



## shibang

cgipson1 said:


> So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....



I have this also and this is what I was thinking 

One thing I noticed is that it does not appear until f8,  since you cleaned your sensor have you also tried some shots at f8+

One of the local shops here are offering free cleaning for Nikon cameras, something they do a few times a year so I'll wait for that and then let them do it.


----------



## cgipson1

shibang said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just clean the friggin sensor... no big deal! It turned out that mine had the same issue... I cleaned the sensor and BOOM! Problem gone.. and has not returned.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this also and this is what I was thinking
> 
> One thing I noticed is that it does not appear until f8,  since you cleaned your sensor have you also tried some shots at f8+
> 
> One of the local shops here are offering free cleaning for Nikon cameras, something they do a few times a year so I'll wait for that and then let them do it.
Click to expand...


I constantly shoot at various apertures.. from 1.4 up as high as my lenses go... so yes, I have shot at F8+ a lot since then. No problems noted!


----------



## MistaCam

I had the same problem with my D7000. Thought my sensor just needed cleaning so I lived with it for a couple months and then decided to get it cleaned. Took it down to the guys at Fixation in London. The nice lady behind the desk told me to leave it with them for half an hour and it would be cleaned. 20 minutes later, I get a call from the lady to say "Your D7000 matches a bad batch that were sent out from nikon where the motor next to the sensor leaks oil and she will send it of to nikon who will fix it free of charge". Result!


----------

